# Arabic Numerals



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Apologies for starting yet another thread today but i'd really like to see some watches with a complete set of arabic numerals around the edge! I might let you off if there's one numeral missing for date/sub dial.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

A full set of arabic numerals


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've got this one (near as dammit a full set) 










and this one.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

G10.










Later,

William


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I picked up a few watches at work Yesterday this Medana fits the bill.

Really like the numbers of this one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seamaster 600.










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MP.










Later,

William


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Panerai 114


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Loving this thread, particularly William's Omega! Thanks guys!

Here's Mickey!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

These














































cont


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

cont


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

these..


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

[IMG alt="3845104460_d1a0ab7726.jpg...ickr.com/2427/3845104460_d1a0ab7726.jpg[/IMG]

It looses points in this thread because of the date!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Sold this one as I prefer CWC


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sparky said:


>


How has this got a full set of numbers? It's missing 4 of them


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and










and this accurist is an accurist not an ermano :wallbash:. was a bit sleep deprived this week until today.

also










hour markers are fine but roman numerals i dont like and california dials :taz:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Toshi said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


and it seems to have an evil eye for an hour hand!


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Right, I think any of mine are 1 down for the date:




























Or 1 down due to a triangle at 12:










Or a triangle and a date for 2 down:










Doesn't look like I've actually got any with a full set. I like Arabics, though. Most of my chronos are only missing sets due to subdials, but that means they're 3-4 down.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've a couple that fit the bill, but as this one is in the sale area at the moment...


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

How about:










not everything has to be round 










Got all the numbers (well all bar one) - just missing a hand or two


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Loving this thread, particularly William's Omega! Thanks guys!
> 
> Here's Mickey!


That's one of the most refreshing watches I've seen on the forum for a long time. It brings a smile to my face and fetches me down to Earth.

Seriously, watches need to excite and inspire rather than simply becoming an obsession. Sorry for going OT again. h34r:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Forgot this one:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Stan said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Loving this thread, particularly William's Omega! Thanks guys!
> ...


Thanks, I love it too! :bb:

I got a larger 35mm quartz version coming soon :clap: Check out the Mickey Mouse Watches thread










(not my photo)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A "real" full set .... One of the best looking watches I have owned, too small at 36mm though.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Not quite a full set but i've always loved the numbers on this.


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

My Seiko


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This one qualifies I think.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

swubb said:


> My Seiko


Snap!

[IMG alt="3743903214_87f48ebde9.jpg...ickr.com/3448/3743903214_87f48ebde9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this one qualifies...


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

not a full set of numbers,but pretty legable anyway


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Any more?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

A few of mine


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

My new baby. Only 2 numerals missing, not too bad for a watch with three sub dials and a date!










I hate taking photos in artificial light!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s one with a proper set Russian Luch with gold plated movement.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

here's a couple.well the peerex is a 6 eater lol


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

MCCMXIV Verge FusÃ©e made by William Brown of London.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's mine



















and a full set by 2


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

There must be a load of number 3's piling up in the watch factory!!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

A full set!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s another full set.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I did not know there were other styles


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I could go on and on


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A hat trick for you although just about all my watches are similar.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Late joining the thread but keeping strictly within the threads topic "analogue dials with full set of numbers"

Here`s my first group...

*Westclox `Made In Scotland` unjeweled Pin-Pallet circa 1950s*










*Ingersoll Triumph, `Made in Gt Britain` unjeweled pin-pallet movement, circa 1950s*










*Services `Navigator` Oris cal.296 4 Jewels circa 1950s?*










*Utex, Felsa cal. 465 17 Jewels, circa 1940s,50s Made by the Semos Watch Co.*










*Berlis 17 Jewels, circa 1940s/ 50s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 2...

*Aviation `Made In England` unjeweled pin-pallet, circa 1952*










*Newmark , `Made in England` unjeweled pin-pallet, circa 1950s*










*Stirling, `Made in England` unjeweled Pinpallet, circa 1950s*










*Pobeda 1st MWF, 15 Jewels, circa 1954.*










*Ural `Ð§Ð§Ñ` 16 jewel movement c1949-51 Chistopol Watch Factory*










*`Sturmanskie 1st MMF` (Raketa) cal.2509 16 jewels.*


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a few that come close but these are the only two with all twelve numbers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 3..

*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.*










*Broadarrow PRS-6 FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*










*CWC G10 (WWEGS), ETA 955.121, 7 jewels*










*O&W MP2801, ETA cal.2801 17 Jewels*










*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*










*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels*










I`m sure there`s some I`ve missed so watch this space :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sure there`s some I`ve missed so watch this space :wink2:


Told you 

*Aviation `Made In England` unjeweled pin-pallet, circa mid 1950s*


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry Mac, I interupted your flow! :shutup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This is the only watch I have with a complete set of numbers :shocking:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> Sorry Mac, I interupted your flow! :shutup:


True :taz:

Tell you what, pop this in the post & I`ll forgive you


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Another that has a full set


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

KevG said:


> Another couple that have a full set


Apart from the first one has a missing 3.....and 6...... er and 9 :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Apart from the first one has a missing 3.....and 6...... er and 9 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the only numerals missing on this one are 1 - 12


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> I think the only numerals missing on this one are 1 - 12


It does have two lots of 10-12 plus pairs & triples of loads of others :wink2:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

It's back with James now, but was mine for a while and still looks beautiful.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hotmog said:


> It's back with James now, but was mine for a while and still looks beautiful.


While I still have one that specific piece was turned over I think to someone here. Are NOS pieces with the enamel dials near the end of usage of them for that specific era.

This I would love to see as an RLT. Simple to do, with using that off color lume or like the Kirowa pieces painted numbers green hands lume

.....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Had / have several with 11, but this could be the *only* watch I've ever had with all 12.










In fact it's got all 24 & still has space for a date.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Deleted the pic I took yesterday, here's a new one 










Thanks for all the contributions, some real beauties


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​
Sorry, picture editing this morning, just as I saw this thread....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> Had / have several with 11, but this could be the *only* watch I've ever had with all 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really must get round to getting one of those.......they look the absolute nuts


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Recent purchase 1946 Rolex


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Reviving a very old thread here, but since I got round to taking a picture, here you go!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's cheating Russ 

My one and only.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Saxon










Goer










Ingersol










Pair of Timex


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

itsguy said:


> Reviving a very old thread here, but since I got round to taking a picture, here you go!


That's the first Archimede I like, what is it?


----------

